
Simple Python implementation of a Bayesian multi-armed bandit algorithm - Xochipilli
http://peterroelants.github.io/posts/MultiArmBandit/
======
eximius
I should open source my cobbled together implementation for react.

I will add that a couple great things for a dashboard using MAB are

1\. Pairwise variant comparisons: i.e., P(A>B) for each pair.
[http://www.evanmiller.org/bayesian-ab-
testing.html](http://www.evanmiller.org/bayesian-ab-testing.html) is an
amazing resource on that.

2\. Time-to-Confidence estimates: how long until we will have a credible
interval of 5%? 1%? 0.5%?

These can help you cull variants and experiments. Sure, it's optimized so you
don't have to for the sake of the test, but code cleanliness is nice to have.

~~~
Xochipilli
The evanmiller blogpost is indeed a great resource, I should add that that to
further readings.

------
xapata
The Python code might be simple, but the math jargon ain't.

